# DUBAI | Opera Grand | 250m+ | 66 fl | T/O



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

Opera Grand

Scheduled Completion: January 2019

Quarter 4, 2015 status: The development is at the detailed design stage and the enabling package has been awarded to IFG. The shoring permit has been obtained and works have commenced on site; the piling permit is currently being obtained. 

#Apartments: 249

_At the heart The Opera District, Downtown Dubai’s vibrant cultural hub, is Opera Grand, which is located near the majestic Dubai Opera, the first of its kind opera house in the city, and in close proximity to Burj Khalifa and The Dubai Mall.

The 66-storey Opera Grand has 60 storeys of residences, two storeys of residential amenities, two storeys of cafes, restaurants and shops outlets and a grand entrance lobby at the lower level. The 2, 3 and 4-bedroom homes feature spacious living areas, with most residences overlooking the spectacular views of The Dubai Fountain.

With three to five units only per floor, each residential unit assures the highest level of privacy to residents. Each residence also has large balconies offering sweeping views of Downtown Dubai and the city’s skyline._

More information: https://www.emaar.com/en/what-we-do/communities/uae/the-opera-district/opera-grand.aspx


*Renders:*




















*Model:*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14240607960/

*Site update from December 22nd, 2015*



Gabriel900 said:


> 22 Dec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

a lot of new projects in downtown, that's awesome, hope the density can increase with these towers :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-20 by Technicalvision


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-20 by Technicalvision


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-05-30 by Technicalvision


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-08-25 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-10-03 from propsearch.ae


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

2017-10-08


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-11-18 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-02-21 by DubaiDunk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-07 by Philip Marlowe


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-18 by Ahmedn97


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-17 by DubaiDunk










2019-02-17 by DubaiDunk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-15 by DubaiDunk










2019-06-15 by gevorika78


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-17 by Gabriel900


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 11


FreeMarkets said:


> Today by me


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Such a great design, I really like how it turned out in the end.


----------

